# Funny double standards



## alexbee (Oct 2, 2015)

Today i saw a story about a guy killing a snake because it was in his yard and he was worried for the safety of his kids and pets.. it was a RBB and he killed it with a shovel... all these people said things like god job looking after your family blahh blahh.. My response was along the lines of "two weeks ago i did a similar thing, there was a koala on my property and my kids were out playing when they heard barking from the dog.. i ran over to discover a koala.. i know many of these have chlamydia so i grabbed the shovel and chopped his heap off.... PEOPLE FREAKED OUT i was getting abused for being such a scumbag... if thats not double standards i dont know what is..


----------



## cement (Oct 2, 2015)

You know..... you can't really blame people for thinking the way they do, as annoying as it is for snake owners to come across this type of thing, we still need to understand that most people really fear snakes. if I acted stupid and went on a rant everytime I met a person who feared snakes I would be in the nut house. As a relocator, I get this all the time.
You have the opportunity to change the way people think and you blew it. 
Most of the population have a very deep seated fear of snakes, this is easy to understand. It was drilled into them as kids that all snakes are bad news, from the generations before them, and going back a few generations it was with bloody good reason too. There was no anti venom, there was no legitimate first aid for snake bite, the whole of Australia was basically pioneer bush living, and when people (timber workers, gardeners, farmers etc) were tagged by EB's or Tigers or Taipans..... they died, end of story. This is the history and reality of why so many people are so fearful today. Identification of species wasn't there, and neither was any solid advice on what to do if a snake was encountered.

Next time you get an opportunity, take a deep breath, understand that the other person is honestly fearing for their kids and there own safety and act wisely. Of course they will arc up at your statement about the koala, to be honest, the person that shovelled the snake was acting more real then you. Sorry if you take offence, but I deal with this stuff daily and with these people, they aren't bad people, they are acting from fear.


----------



## GBWhite (Oct 2, 2015)

Couldn't resist...


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Good one George


----------



## alexbee (Oct 2, 2015)

nope, they are uneducated idiots.. And I don't like idiots.. We don't live in the bush, It's 2015.. Killing a snake or koala is the same thing to me


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 4, 2015)

alexbee said:


> nope, they are uneducated idiots.. And I don't like idiots.. We don't live in the bush, It's 2015.. Killing a snake or koala is the same thing to me


It may be 2015 but parents still drill into there kids heads that snakes are evil creatures that out to get you and everyone you know. With such lines as, and this is a total classic, "The only good snake is a dead snake". My parents try to drill it into my head and so did there parents to them (they were successful with my older siblings). It happens generation after generation. The only way you are going to break the chain is start drilling into the current generations head the real facts about snakes. It is very difficult especially when the kids go home tell their parents what they did and learnt only for their parents to tell them that what they were told about snakes not being as bad as everyone thinks was wrong. Who are the kids going to believe, Mum or someone they just met and spoke with for the first time?


----------



## Snapped (Oct 4, 2015)

Yeah, it's a fear and before I was a snake owner, I felt much the same. You see a snake in your yard etc, you kill it. (I never saw one in my yard or have ever killed one) but a friend of mine would deliberately swerve to the other side of the road to run them over. 

Best to try and educate them in a calm and responsible manner, people would respond better to that than sarcasm and remarks about killing koalas.


----------

